# Terrible Tilly



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Tillamook rock lighthouse called Terrible Tilly for the bad weather and deaths over her time. 1 1/2 miles offshore the Oregon coast.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonderful piece! Looks like a storm is rolling in.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I wouldn't want to be on that rock! You really captured a feeling of terror to go it's name.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This definitely sets a mood. Great job!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job OA.. Great piece and wonderful water study!


----------

